# A HISTORIC RECORD SMASHING EF4 TORNADO HIT ARK se MO & WESTERN KY LAST NIGHT... strongest EF4 on Record for DEC



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

his event may have killed 100... This event Ties or break the longest tracked/ lived TOR on record the in MARCH of 1925 that killed 700 --- called the TRI state TORNADO


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Railroad





















cars not just knocked over but actually destroyed by 202 mph winds 2 townSreally hard ht ... BREMEN KY and MAYFIELD KY


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

from Dr Jeff Masters weather underground

here are the TOP 25 worst Tornado disasters in the USA. As you can see 24 of them were in APRIL MAY JUNE JULY and 1 --the TRI-STATE 1925 Tornado --was in MARCH.

we have ** NEVER ** seen a EF4 TOR on the ground this long... with 202 mph winds.... caused THIS much damage and kill this many in DECEMBER.

*Ready for the PUINCH LINE folks.? This could happen again next week DEC 16 or DEC 18 in the EXACT SAME AREA.*

IMO... this event IS climate related.

To be sure I can present 500 mb maps of almost identical pattern from 30 years ... 50 years ago ... 80 years ago ...100 years ago... but THIS did NOT happen in DECEMBER.

Something IS different.
Arguing about the cause is now secondary.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wxdavid said:


> IMO... this event IS climate related.


But I thought the weather didn't make climate?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is it so cold over in Russia right now?
Some sort of oscillation


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> Why is it so cold over in Russia right now?
> Some sort of oscillation


GOOD QUESTION -- its called the AO or ARCTIC OSCILLATION.

This diagram from December 4 shows why Siberia Russia and much of Europe has been so cold while the US has been relatively mild. There are two polar vortex features on this map of the Northern Hemisphere

Polar Vortex 1 (PV1) was located in central Siberia and extends into Central and Eastern Europe. It is much larger than a polar vortex 2 (PV2) which is located in Far North Central Canada north of Hudson's Bay.

The black arrows around the different polar vortex features show the circulation pattern. Notice that with the big polar vortex ( PV1) the circulation pattern shown by The Black Arrow covers much of Siberia as well as Central and Western Russia and a good portion of Europe which is why these areas are much colder than normal.

However the PV in north central Canada 9PV20 is significantly smaller and the black arrows show that it's circulation does not even come close to the u.s. Canada border. . As a result all of the Arctic air is located north of the u.s. Canada border.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

So isn’t that the real reason it’s warm in some regions and nothing to do with climate change?


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> So isn't that the real reason it's warm in some regions and nothing to do with climate change?


 NO


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

JMHO ..... The mistake that climate change deniers are making is that they are unable to use their critical thinking skills beyond their preconceived notions about what is going on.

The issue is often portrayed by climate Skeptics as a comparison between an event going on now and something that happened 50 or 75 or 100 years ago. The argument says if an event that happened today also occurred say 100 years ago …it proves that there is no artificial warming going on now.

For example, the warmest temperature ever recorded in the Western Hemisphere officially is 134 degrees in Death Valley California back in 1911. That record has been tied a couple of times in the past few years in the desert of California.

So the climate change skeptic or denier takes those 2 facts then engages in several massive leaps of non logic because they don't use critical thinking skills. Since it happened in the past … it somehow proves that there is no change in climate. 

it's sort of like saying well soldiers were killed in World War 1 by bullets and soldiers are being killed by bullets today therefore Warfare has not changed.


With respect to the Friday December 11th there have been strong tornadoes in the month of December during the past 50 years in other portions of the country.

But what happened on Friday in the TN valley region is different. The evidence is going to show that Friday DEC 11 Tornado is the strongest December Tornado on record… and has either tied or exceeded the previous record for the longest track on the ground ever..

It is true that there has been no significant increase in the number of tornadoes or in the intensity. But that is not the only way to measure or evaluate tornado activity. The area known as Tornado Alley has shifted significantly further to the east with tornadic activity increasing in the Ohio and Tennessee Valley and actually decreasing to some degree in the Plains.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

There isn't any man made claiming change i.e. artificial warming, just isn't happening.

Look up the winter of 80-80 it was another warm El Niño winter it rained all winter in the northern regions of Minnesota& North Dakota.

you do know that volcanoes have been irrupt Ing in this modern day and age even today that is volcanic vents underneath the ocean, methane is spewing out of natural vents in n amounts unfathomable and unimaginable by man.
earth is an oscillation and we're in El Niña we have been a lot warmer than we are now….

Here are some scientific facts and charts for you















I'm not denying the climate is changing, I am denying man's role in it.

ps Global warming doesn't result in the extinction of man


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've never denied that the climate changes. I'm not skeptical that it changes.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The industrial revolution ie the spewing of methane and CO2 happened over a couple of generations. 

volcanoes are erupting yesterday & today they are spewing out more of the same gases in a week or day than we did in the industrial revolution threw today.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

wxdavid said:


> JMHO ..... The mistake that climate change deniers are making is that they are unable to use their critical thinking skills beyond their preconceived notions about what is going on.
> 
> The issue is often portrayed by climate Skeptics as a comparison between an event going on now and something that happened 50 or 75 or 100 years ago. The argument says if an event that happened today also occurred say 100 years ago …it proves that there is no artificial warming going on now.
> 
> ...


Possibly you have a preconceived notion about what climate change deniers are denying?

Edit: beat me to it x2


----------

